# Internet geht nicht, da Netzwerkkabel nicht erkannt



## cubeless (1. April 2009)

Hi,

seit einem Neustart (nachdem ich vergeblich versucht habe, einen Audiotreiber zu installieren), funktioniert mein Internet nicht mehr.
Wenn ich das Kabel in eine der beiden Netzwerkbuchsen (onboard) stecke, leuchtet das Lämpchen nicht auf (am Notebook funktioniert es). In Windows selbst erkennt er beide Anschlüsse aber als NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller. Habe dort beide bereits deinstalliert und Windows installiert diese wieder automatisch beim System-Neustart.
Ist es ein Hardware-Problem? Denn beim Bootvorgang leuchten die Lämpchen schon nicht - das machen die doch normalerweise?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## PC Heini (1. April 2009)

Grüss Dich

Was sagt der Gräte Manager? Ist das Gerät aktiviert?
Sonst guck mal im Bios nach. Vlt ists dort deaktiviert.
Dies mal meine erste Idee


----------



## AndreG (2. April 2009)

Moin,

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hatten einige Nvidia-Boards ne Hardware-Firewall. Pass auf das die nicht an ist.

Und wie sieht mit den Treibern aus aktuell?

Mfg Andre


----------



## cubeless (4. April 2009)

Hey! Danke für die guten Hilfsansätze, das Problem hat sich scheinbar von selbst gelöst, sehr komisch. Habe das System mit einer Ubuntu Live-CD gestartet, auch dort ging die Netzwerkverbindung nicht. Dann habe ich den Rechner komplett vom Netz getrennt, wieder alles eingestekct und dann ging's plötzlich... . Trotzdem danke, vielleicht brauch ich die Tipps später nochmal!


----------

